# Here is my version of a portable lifetime target!!!!



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Needed to replace my last DIY target. So here is how I did it







These are signs that are corrugated plastic. You can get it at your local sign shop or see if the coke guy has any he is going to throw away.







I first bend the signs in the middle.







I cut up some plywood old stuff I had laying around. Old pallets what ever you have. I then staple it to the corners. 







Once the supports are in I use house wrap as a facing folding the edges and stapling it to the supports keep it tight. Then start filling I used old clothes with no buttons zippers. Plus the layer in between is plastic wrap














here is a rope handle drill into the support and tie inside 
Then I fill it to the top over flowing.







Staple the top 
and it is done to shoot at point blank














Hutch


----------



## jersey hunter (Dec 19, 2003)

great job:thumbs_up


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Going to have to make something like this soon.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Something I forgot to tell you guys I cut it in half and make two out of those two sheets of plastic. Also 2 finger pull outs, I love that!


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have made one 3.5 wide by 4 feet tall excellent for the basement shooting.


HUTCH


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

THANKS oldschoolcj5

Hutch


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

since i work at coke ive gotta stack of signs..;i have trouble getting the staples to hold em to the boards.i went back to carpet on he front and back of the box.if anybody wants some signs and is in n.ga area hit me up yall can have em


----------



## thebeast1231 (Mar 12, 2009)

how much does the target weigh


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

If I were to guess I would 18 -20lbs. Because of the clothes it is heavy. But it doesn't move when shot at, it is as stable as can be. 

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

nice work


----------



## MtsMan (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing!

The pics and directions are well done!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Great Job I will have to give this a try. Thanks for idea


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Do beer distributors have access to the same material for signs?


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good....thanks for sharing!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

My wife's real estate signs will be prefect for this, now to make a couple disappear...


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Huaco said:


> Do beer distributors have access to the same material for signs?


Some do!


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

tackscall said:


> My wife's real estate signs will be prefect for this, now to make a couple disappear...


Now now be good! Well well oh go ahead.!!!!

Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice work. Love the recycling the signs.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

nice work bud


----------



## infest (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm confused about how 2 make this. Did you completely fill it with clothes? Or did you use some of that wood pellet? Or was that just used to compress it? Also i'm not understanding the part where you said "the layer in between is plastic."


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Another question. How often do you have to replace the plastic? By that I mean, if I put a spot target on there and hit it over and over. How long till it blows a hole and I either have to move the target or replace plastic? Thanks


----------



## ohiorobp (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok, maybe after 15 secs of thinking....lmao Is the house wrap self healing? Maybe I just answered my own question. lol


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

ohiorobp said:


> Ok, maybe after 15 secs of thinking....lmao Is the house wrap self healing? Maybe I just answered my own question. lol


house wrap is not self healing. But is is woven and lasts a while. I have one that has 7 to 8 months of shooting on it, and I finally had to put a new facing on it.


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

infest said:


> I'm confused about how 2 make this. Did you completely fill it with clothes? Or did you use some of that wood pellet? Or was that just used to compress it? Also i'm not understanding the part where you said "the layer in between is plastic."


I used some clothes and plastic pellet bags. Then I compressed it with a full pellet bag.


Hutch


----------



## lfc (Jan 9, 2012)

So what is your recommendation to use?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Clothes inside like dresser with no front then compressing the clothes as much as possible then facing the target with some sort of sheeting. I've got a 4x4 dresser target and I only get 4 inches of arrow penetration. Been shooting it over a year every day, 100+ arrows a day out of a 74lb bow


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tag so I can build one


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

And, just wait with elections coming, the day after, there will be lots of signs available. I have two 4' x 8' signs in the shop now--


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

dustoffer said:


> And, just wait with elections coming, the day after, there will be lots of signs available. I have two 4' x 8' signs in the shop now--


Good suggestion, signs every where! 

Hutch


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I still have these plans in my "favorites". I'll get to it this summer most likely. Hey all you guys. Hutch(OP) makes an excellent set of strings. Do yourselves a favor and give him a shot


----------

